# Gaston Co, NC Buddy OS - No time - Needs out today



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi, I rescue of the Animal League of Gaston near Charlotte, NC and we have an ower surrender shepherd "Buddy" that came in Saturday. They give rescuers 24 hours at Gaston Animal Control (our highest kill shelter in all of NC) only 2 days to find rescues for any owner surrender. They gas three times a day at this particular shelter which is unimaginable to most. Buddy is an AWESOME dog. They deemed him unadoptable and rescue only since he had some bare spots on his rear. We HAVE to have a rescue by this evening or early tomorrow or he will be gassed. I can help with pulling, getting him to a low cost vet, and transporting. Please, if you can do anything, I would greatly appreciate it. He sooooo adoptable and a great petite size. You can get a hold of me at 704-491-9878 or at this email address.

Thanks!

Leah


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This boy will be gassed if there is not a commitment by 4PM


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

my god 3x a day, how can people work there I am sorry that is horrible, I hope they can get this boy out.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I can get him pulled but I need some where for him to go and hopefully a rescue for back-up


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh poor guy!! I wish I lived closer, I would help foster him!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Won't someone please help us? This boy has less than 1 hour to live before going into the gas chamber.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Only one half hour now.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please I am begging-can anyone help us with this guy? I am committed to a mix and just can't drop him but am willing to help however I can for this boy.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

HELP


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Praying for Buddy.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

me too


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully he will get a stay and time for more help!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"They give rescuers 24 hours at Gaston Animal Control (our highest kill shelter in all of NC) only 2 days to find rescues for any owner surrender. They gas three times a day at this particular shelter which is unimaginable to most."

he won't get a stay........


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I just now saw this thread.....wish someone had told me...not sure I could have done anything but I could have tried...so sorry Buddy.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't let this boy slide to page 2. Is anyone interested in helping him? Please let me know via pm.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in SC. I can only temp. foster for a short period of time if a rescue will come forward and commit.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Anna-that would certainly help-any rescue out there want to help? We are in a limited time situation-


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

We still are deseparate for help for Buddy-


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Got to keep this boy on page 1


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Is he still there?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He is still in need of rescue but we have an offer for a foster if someone will help us out.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you very much Madonna-we still need a rescue for Buddy


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is Buddy still on Earth?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes Buddy is still with us but has no where to go at this point unfortunately. He only had a few minutes before the gas chamber and I had to make a quick decision.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Give us some good pics!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisYes Buddy is still with us but has no where to go at this point unfortunately. He only had a few minutes before the gas chamber and I had to make a quick decision.


Where is Buddy now?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Buddy needs a buddy to help him. Can we get some pics of thes boy?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Buddy has some help but needs a rescue to go to.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Is Buddy at someone's home? at a vet?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Need answers


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

What is Buddy's status?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Buddy is with a local foster and still in need of permanent rescue although we may have one committing in the next couple of days.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Buddy still needs a rescue.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Has Buddy been vetted? What is his temperment?


----------

